# Power window NIGHTMARE! HELP HELP HELP!



## Myidolis (Oct 17, 2005)

I am a fairly decent mechanic, but i am having the hardest time replacing my power window motor...I thoroughly expect to get made fun of when you read this, but please HELP ME!!!

First off, the motor died, so i had to replace it. Problem number one: got it apart fine, and i thought i put it back together right, but now the window does not seat to the door frame correctly, and you can FEEL not just hear wind coming in from just next to the driver's ear.

Second problem: the motor works fine, the window rolls down, but it sticks a bit on the way and the motor sounds like it's getting some resistance. It's not an even roll down. also...somehow now that it's back together, to roll the window down i have to push the UP switch and vice versa!

Problem Three: When the door is shut and the window is up the door handle inside will not open the door. BUT, when i crack the window about and inch, it opens completely fine!...What the [email protected]$&?!?!? Please please please help me out of this dilemma!! I've searched but i can't find any info on replacing these damn things and i don't want to cause any more damage than i already might have!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Sounds like the regulator (window track) moved a bit. You also may have either hooked the motor up wrong, installed it upside down, or otherwise reversed something when you rebuilt it. One of my 1st starter motor rebuilds went much the same way... Couldn't figure out why the motor wouldn't run afterwards. I was 15 at the time..... At this point, you are looking at disassembling the door...again.


----------



## Myidolis (Oct 17, 2005)

Yeah...i figured the motor was installed wrong. That doesn't bug me too much. The window being out of position isn't so bad either, the thing that's really bugging me is the door not opening thing. The handle on the inside will only unlatch the door when the window is all the way down...that's what's baffling me. What might be causing that and how can i make sure that i don't make the same mistake when putting it back together this time?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

If the window track moved, it's probably interfering with the operation of the rods inside the door when the window is up. The window is curved a bit, so when the window is down, the curve of it probably moves the track away from the rods, levers, etc.


----------

